
[T]he Status of TLD DNSSEC Deployment - ez77
https://www.dnssec-deployment.org/index.php/deployment-case-studies/a-handy-table-showing-the-status-of-tld-dnssec-deployment/
======
nodata
This table would be more useful if it would change two things:

1\. Include _all_ domains (i.e. which domains are and are not operational)

2\. Use colour coding.

